# كيف تصبح مهندسا حقيقيا (الجزء الثاني)



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (1 أبريل 2008)

*ما هي وظيفتك كمهندس ؟*
 إن الوظيفة الحقيقية للمهندس هي حل مشاكل الناس ألفنيه في تخصصه وإما كيف تحل مشاكل الناس ألفنيه فهذا لا يأتي إلا بتكامل الفكر والأدوات. 
إما الفكر: فهو الأسلوب الهندسي أو الطرق الهندسية ( الذي يعتمد على ألخبره الهندسية من قياس عملي و تحليلي ) في جمع البيانات الهندسية اللازمة لحل المشكلة
والأدوات: وهى 1- المعلومات التطبيقية ( مواصفات - معادلات ) 2-الوسائل الاقتصادية (في المال والوقت ) 3- أدوات القياس اللازمة للعمل.
 وهذه الأشياء ( الفكر والأدوات ) تعتبر البنية الأساسية للمهندس وعن طريق هذه البنية الأساسية ومع توفيق الله أولا يستطيع المهندس أن يترجم الهندسة إلى تصميمات وأعمال يستفيد منها الناس . وان لم يستكمل المهندس هذه البنية الأساسية فيجب أن يبحث عنها ليستكملها .
إن مقدرة المهندس على تحويل مشكله فنية إلى مسألة هندسية حسابية ذات بيانات واقعية يمكن التعامل معها ومعالجتها بالطرق الهندسية لهي الخبرة الحقيقية للمهندس. ويحتاج المهندس في أي حالة إلى التأكد من حقيقة المشكلة وفهمها على حقيقتها بالقياسات والتحليل الدقيق .
ومن هذه النقطة ( الفحص والقياسات الواقعية ) يبدأ عمل المهندس الحقيقي 

 

ولنضرب مثالين بسيطين
*1-المثال الأول*
 جاء احد الملاك إلى مهندس معماري وطلب منه رسم تصميم لمنزل يريد بناءه فأول ما يهم المهندس المعماري في هذه الحالة هو رسم الأرض المساحي وان يطابق الرسم على الأرض برؤيتها لتلافي مشكلات كثيرة في التصميم ثم يعرف شروط ومواصفات البلدية والإسكان للبناء في هذه المنطقة ثم يسجل متطلبات صاحب الأرض في التصميم ( عدد الغرف - الأدوار - الحمامات ....) ثم يبدأ في عمل تصميم أولى (رسم ) حسب ما جمع من معلومات ثم يراجع الرسم مع احد المهندسين المدني المشتغلين في هذه المنطقة ( حتى لا يصمم مرتين ) ثم يراجع التصميم مع صاحب الأرض ويدخل التعديلات النهائية على التصميم ثم يقوم بتحبيره. وكتابه جميع الملاحظات الفنية والمواصفات على الرسم والاحتفاظ بنسخه منه ( أو الأصل ) 

*2- المثال الآخر:*
 جاء صاحب سيارة إلى مهندس ميكانيكا سيارات وقال سيارتي تصرف بترول زيادة عن المعدل المعروف فما هي المشكلة ؟
ففي هذه الحالة يجب أن يرى المهندس السيارة أولا ويعرف حالتها العامة ( جمع بيانات واقعية وقياسات ) مثل التشغيل الأولى للمحرك - لون وحاله العدم الخارج من السيارة 0 ثم يجرب السيارة في مشوار بسيط يتأكد فيه من صرف البنزين ثم يراجع ما يتصل بإحراق الوقود ( البساتم والضغط فيها - شراره الاحتراق ولونها - الكربريتر - طلمبة البنزين - خط الراجع للبنزين .... وهكذا ) ولعله أثناء اختبار هذه الأجزاء المتعلق بتغذية الوقود واحتراقه يصل إلى السبب في الصرف الزائد.
إذن الأسلوب الهندسي الصحيح هو التأكد أولا من المشكلة ثم جمع بيانات وقياسات عنها ومنها ( باستخدام أدوات وطرق فنيه ) ثم تسجيلها ثم تبدأ في معالجة المشكلة هندسيا ( بعد حصر المشكلة في منطقه ضيقة ) وتتحرى أن يكون الحل من لمشكله قليل التكلفة ويعطى خدمه مناسبة لمده كافية.
*مشاكل غير هندسية لابد منها*
 في أثناء تأديتك لعملك كمهندس ستقابل بعض المشاكل الغير هندسية تحتاج منك لمعالجه مثل المشاكل الروتينية في الإدارة التي تعمل معها أو بعض المشاكل مع بعض الفنين أو الغير متخصصين أو التعامل مع إدارات ليست على المستوى الفني المناسب أو المستوى الإداري المناسب أو التعامل مع الزبائن ومعالجه هذه المشاكل تحتاج منك الثبات على
(1) تقيمك لمشاكل العمل. (2) وادآءك الفني. (3) الاستمرار في العمل .
ولكن هذه لا يكفي فالأمر يحتاج إلى سياسة للأمور وتكتسب هذه السياسة من استشارة المهندسين الكبار في التخصص وأهل الخبرة في نفس المجال والزملاء المتزنين ولذا داوم باستمرار على تحسين علاقتك بالإدارات العليا وتوسيع دائرة اتصالاتك واستعن بالله دائما وكن صاحب أخلاق طيبة وتحترم الناس ( ولو اختلفت معهم ) يحبك الناس ويعاونوك.
بقيت نقطة هامة يجب الاتنساها إلا وهى إلا تظن انك ممكن أن تصل إلى قمة العمل الهندسي في فتره قصيرة فالطريق طويل وفيه مشاكل كثيرة غير هندسية ويحتاج إلى كياسة وصبر باستمرار.
 

*التخصص*
 إن قضيه التخصص في الهندسة في العالم أجمع هي تأصيل الخبرة الهندسية ( تراكمها سنوات بعد سنوات) والتمرس في جمع البيانات والقياسات وبالتالي التمرس في معالجه المشاكل هندسيا على مستوى عالي مع فهم التعامل مع الناس وذلك لخدمة تخصص محدد وهذه وحدها كافيه لجعل المهندس إنسانا واثقا في نفسه متمكنا من الأساليب الهندسية في تخصصه مطلعا على التطورات الحديثة في تخصصه متصلا بالشركات الخارجية والداخلية المشتركة معه في التخصص (قدر الامكان) مما يؤهله لعمل هندسي متميز. وعكس ذلك هو الخطر الحقيقي على المهندس أي أن يمارس تخصصا ليس من تخصصه كما رأينا مهندسا متخصص في الهندسة النووية يعمل في أقسام الصيانة في شركة لتصنيع الورق. ورأينا مهندسا متخصصا في هندسة الفلزات يتحمل مسؤوليات مهندس صيانة ميكانيكية. والسبب الحقيقي في خطورة أمر التخصص أن الإنسان بكثرة المعاشرة ( وبتكرار التعامل ) لمواضيع تخصصه يصبح ذو خبره هندسية في تخصصه لا تخطيء بإذن الله. وهذه الخبرة الهندسية في المهندس المتخصص تستلزم ممارسة التخصص لسنوات طويلة ومستمرة حتى يتمكن من استيعاب أصول وفروع تخصصه ولوازمها من التخصصات الأخرى حتى يصبح تصرفه الهندسي في تخصصه متوازنا. تبقى عندنا مشكله واقعية في هذا الشأن إلا وهى انك إذا اضطررت للعمل في غير تخصصك لاى أسباب اضطرارية فهل تهمل تخصصك ولا تمارسه ؟ نقول لك وبملأ الفاه......لا 
احذر أن تترك تخصصك ولا تمارسه ولو بدون أجر هذا بالاضافه لعملك وأن مآلك أن ترجع إليه يوما من الأيام والله معك.
*والآن كيف تكتسب الخبرة في تخصصك* 
 إن عمليه الإتقان في الأعمال ( وهى الهدف الرئيسي للمهندس ) لا يتأتى إلا بتكرار الممارسة للأعمال. وأثناء هذا التكرار والممارسة يكون التنفيذ الواقعي والتطبيق التفصيلي للمبادىء العلمية الصحيحة فتزداد الخبرة وتتقدم عملية الإتقان. وعمليه التكرار لممارسة العملية في حد ذاتها تستلزم أن يكون المهندس ذو تخصص واحد حتى يستطيع إتقان العمل بتكرار ممارسته.ولكن يلاحظ أن عمليه تكرار الممارسة لا تكون دائما بنفس الظروف بل تتغير الظروف باستمرار وتزداد الصعوبة في كثير من الحالات مما يستدعى من المهندس الصبر والمثابرة لإتمام الأعمال ومن ثم استخلاص النتائج والدروس والخبرات. وهناك بعض النصائح لكى تكتسب خبرات جديده باستمرار في تخصصك وهى:-
1-حاول باستمرار الاشتراك وبجديه تامة في اى أعمال هندسية كبيرة في تخصصك ولو لمجرد اكتساب خبره في تخصصك ولا تنظر للمادة .
2- حاول التعرف على الخبرات الهندسيه الكبيره فى تخصصك (مهندسين - فنيين قدامى - دكاتره فى التخصص ) وداوم على استشارتهم وزيارتهم باستمرار وكذلك نقابه المهندسين وتابع نشاطاتها (انما العلم بالتعلم ومن اهل الخبرة ) 
3- داوم على زيارة المشاريع المنفذة في تخصصك كلما امكن و كذلك زيارة مراكز البحث العلمي (عن طريقه الاصدقاء ) و مراكز برائات الاختراعات للتعرف على التقدم المهندس في التخصص .
4- ضروره متابعه سوق المعدات المحلي و الورش ( انواع - اسعار ) المتصلة بتخصصك و ضرورة معرفه أسعار السلع الهندسية وقيم الخدمات الهندسية .
5- ضروره اتقان لغه اجنبيه تساعدك على الاطلاع المستمر على الكتالوجات والنشرات الخاصه بالشركات الاجنبيه .
6- تابع باستمرار المجلات الهندسيه المتصله بتخصصك .
7- كن على صله بالشركات المعروفه محليا وخارجيا ( ان امكن) في تخصصك وكون علاقات وصلات معهم 
8- تابع باستمرار الكتب في تخصصك وليكن لك كتاب واحد كل سنه تنتهي منه واحتفظ بالمراجع في تخصصك لانها تنفع جدا عند الاحتياج .
9- واخيرا داوم على تسجيل المعلومات والرسومات التى ترسمها والتى تحصل عليها اثناء عملك وقم بحفظها بطريقه منظمه ولا تكسل ابدا في حفظها وتسجيلها وستعرف قيمه ذلك اذا داومت على جمع المعلومات الهندسيه لسنوات عده.
*كيف تثبت وجودك كمهندس *
 اول شئ يجب ان ترعاه لكى يحترمك الناس ان تكون ذو خلق وان يكون مظهرك يدل على مهنتك وبالاخص في اثناء العمل فيكون لك لباس خاص بالعمل يراعى ظروف البيئه للمكان ويحقق مبادء السلامه مع احتفاظك بأدوات القياس الرئيسيه معك في تحركك لاستخدامها في الواقع
ودائما تتحلى بالصدق والامانه والكياسه في التعامل مع الكبير والصغير فيحترمك الناس ولا تهين احد ولكن عرف بخطأه بعد التأكد من ذلك وصحح له تصرفه (بينك وبينه ان امكن) وكن دائما ناصحا امين للجميع واياك والاختلاف مع المهندسين الاخرين امام الناس فانه يشمت الناس فيك وفيهم ولاتمن على الناس بقدراتك فهؤلاء اهم اسباب تالب الناس عليك وكرهم لك .
اما من ناحيه العمل فيجب ان تكون صاحب تتخصص 0ويجب ان تستعين بالفنى المناسب الذى ينفذ لك ما تريد حسب الرسم والمواصفات المطلوبه ويجب ان تعرف تقيس عمله خطوه بخطوه حتى تتم الخطوات التنفيذيه بالطريق الموجوده فتاتى باذن الله بالنتيجه المرجوه للعمل .
ويجب ان تراعي موضوع القراءه باستمرار في تخصصك وتراقب الاتجاهات الحديثة في تخصصك وتقارنها بما وصل اليه مجتمعك الذي تعيش فيه مهل ميكنم الاستفاده من هذه الاتجاهات الجديده في مجتمعك هذا بدون الاضرار بقواعده ( من دين وعادات وتقاليد وبيئه واقتصاد ) ون أهم الأشياء فى أدائك للعمل هو أن تقسم العمل الذى تود أن تقوم به هندسيا الى هدف واضح للعمل (تصميم-دراسه -مشكله -صيانه معده ...وهكذا )*ثم تجمع المعلومات الفنيه الاوليه من العمل نفسه بقياسات واقعيه وبمعلومات دقيقه فيخرج عندك صوره دقيقه عن المشكله ثم تحدد خطوات حلها ( بعد مقارنه الطرق المختلفه للحل ).كل خطوه تدرسها منفصله وهكذا حتى تصل بنظام الى الحل الأمثل .
فمثلا عند أختيار مولد كهربائى للمدينهالجامعيه يحتاج الأمر لجمع المعلومات الأوليه عن المبنى أو المبانى (عدد الغرف -وعدد اللمبات وقوتها )والخدمات الخاصه بالمبانى ( طلمبه مياه -المطبخ -المسجد ) تقدير الأجهزه التى ممكن أن يستخدمها الطلبه أو العاملين فى المبنى (الضروريه فقط )معرفه الأستهلاك الكهربى الحقيقى من الخط العمومى .بعد ذلك يوضع معامل أمان يراعى الا يستخدم المولد بالطاقه القصوى له ويعطى المدينه الجامعيه نسبه من الأستهلاك الحقيقى بين 60-70% تقريبا ثم توضع تصميمات لوحات الحمايه الخاصه بالمولد ومفاتيح التحويل وغير ذلك من اللوازم لحفظ المولد .
ثم تبدأ مرحله ثانيه وهى جمع المعلومات الأوليه عن المتوفر فى السوق ثم وضع شروط مناقصه لشراء المولد لتتقدم شركات من السوق بالمولدات المطبقه للواصفات ،وهذه المعلومات الأوليه يكون فيها القدرات المتوفره فى السوق من المولدات نوعيه الوقود المستخدم -امكانيات المولدات من الحمايه والأسعار ....وهكذا وكل خطوه من هؤلاء تحتاج الى تفاصيل لكى يأتى أختيار المولد المناسب للغرض الطلوب وللظروف المحيطه فعليا بالمشكله ويوفر فى المال والوقت .ولا تنسى عزيزى المهندس دائما أن العده (المعدات والادوات نصف الشغل ) فاختار المناسب منها فنيا لك خاصه اوللاعمال التى تقوم بها عامه "ولاتسترخص ". 
واذا أرت أن تستعين بالمقاولين فى تنفيز الأعمال الكبيره فضع كراسه مواصفات تحدد المواصفات الفنيه والوقت . وأدرس مستوى أداء هؤلاء المقاولين وسمعتهم من أعمال أدوها قبل أن تختار المناسب منهم . ويجب أن تشرف على المقاولين يوميا حتى تضمن تحقيق الشروط الهندسيه الوضوعه فى كراسه المواصفات ولا تضغط بشده فى التنفيذ ولكن حاول أن تساعد فى الوصول الى الأنسب ولا تتراخى فى الاشراف فان ذلك يؤدى فى النهايه الى خروج العمل على غير المستوى الذى يليق بك كمهندس متخصص .وأما اذا كنت فى هيئه أو مصنع او اداره فان فهمك لحقيقه المطلوب منك كمهندس فى هذه الوظيفه فى هذا المصنع أوالأداره واتباعك لسياسه ثابته فى التعامل مع الناس وفهم الظاهر منهم والباطن (فهمك لظاهرهم وباطنهم )وأجعل دائما سياستك ( والتى جربناها ووجدناها ناجحه ) كالآتى :
1- أداء العمل بهدوء (وبدون اعلانات ).
2- عدم الاختلاط الكثير بالناس أثناء العمل وحصر الكلام فى العمل قدر الامكان .
3- أكتسب خبره بتكتم وساعد الجميع قدر الامكان ولا تعاد أحدا (فان الذى يكيد لك يقع كيده فى نحره باذن الله. 
 وأخيرا أعلم أن الهندسه فن مستواه عالى وليس سلعه للبيع لمن يدفع بقيت لك عندى نقطه هامه عن صراعات البشر فى الاعمال فأعلم أن أهم مشاكل العاملين فى الادارات والهيئات والمصانع والمشروعات هى الصراع المستمر ويأتى هذا الصراع عاده من اختلاف أهداف الناس فهذا يريد منصب المدير وهذا يريد علاوه سريعه (بدون أستحقاق ) وهذا يريد بدل سفر ( بدون أستحقاق )وهذا يريد ان لا تنجح فى عملك وهذا يريدأن تفشل وينجح هو وهذا يتبع فلان وشلته فيأخذ ترقيه وهذا له واسطه وسيرسل فى بعثه وهو لا يستحقها وهكذا ...وذلك لأن النفوس نادرا ما تكون مستويه وذات خلق مستقيم وعاده ما يرغب الناس فى الوصول الى أهدافهم بدون مرااعاه للأخلاق والأصول والقوانين الا من رحم الله وقليل ماهم فما موقفك أنت من ذلك ؟
الحقيقه أن حصيله تجربتى (وكل انسان يرى بمنظاره ) أنه اذا اتضح هدفك وارتبط بالله باستمرار فانك حتما ستمر من هذه المشاكل وان كان مع بعض الخدوش وكلها فى صالحك وليكن هدفك باستمرار الحصول على خبره ومعلومات أكثر فى تخصصك وما يلزم ذلك من معرفه كيفيه قياده الفنيين والعمال .باختصار تفهم الرسم السفلى كى تعرف أنه مطلوب منك أن تفهم حقيقه وظيفتك (هل مطلوب ان تعمل كمهندس أم المطلوب شىء آخر ) ومطلوب منك أن تفهم ظاهر الناس وباطنهم وأن تعرف كيف تتعامل معهم ومع ارتباطك بالله باستمرار ووضوح هدفك ستمر ان شاء الله من كل هذه المشاكل .فهل أدركت هذه النقطه ؟ 
 

* كيف تدير عملك* 
 أعلم أيها المهندس الغايه أن الأعمال الهندسيه لا تتم الا بوجود فريق هندسي متكامل وبدون هذا الفريق لايمكن ان يتم عمل هندسي متكامل ويكون موقعك في هذا الفريق هو الاعداد المتكامل للاعمال (من رسومات - وقياسات - وجمع معلومات - ودراسات ) ومن ثم الاشراف على التنفيذ هذه الاعمال الهندسيه بواسطه الفريق فلا تحالف السنن وتنتقض من فريقك (او تلغيه) واسس عملك على اسس تتم وتوفق ان شاء الله

*كيف تختار فريقك*
 وينقسم هذا الامر الى نوعين من الفرق حسب طبيعه العمل فان كان معلك في التصميم والدراسه فيحتاج الى فريق خاص يختلف عن ذلك الفريق الذي يحتاج اليه اذ كنت تعمل في التشغيل او التنفيذ او الصيانه
1- فريق التصميم والدراسه :
وهذا الافريق يحتاج الى مهندسين جدد او ما زالوا يدرسوا في كليه الهندسه وذلك للاحتاجات لاستخدام الاصول والعلميه والقايسات العمليه اسسا وذلك لاتمام الاعمل ومع جزءمن الخبره العمليه في اعمال التصميم والدراسات وهذا الجزء يستعان به في بعض الخبرات الفنيه القديمه (من مهندسين او دكاتره او فنيين كبار قدامى) وستقابل بعض المشاكل في الاتسعانه بهؤلاء ولكن عليك بالبحث عن الطرق المناسب للحصول على بعض خبراتهم بالبذل المادى أو بغيره عن الطرق المناسبه .وعليه فان فريق التصميم يتكون أساسا من أثنين من المهندسين الحديثى التخرج المجدين (نصف تفرغ ) ومهندس قديم(خبير )وأحد الخبرات الفنيه القديمه فى نفس التخصص (بدون تفرغ) .
2- فريق التشغيل أوالتنفيذ والصيانه :
فى هذا التوع من الاعمال يحتاج أكثر الى الخبره الفنيه أساسا لاتمام الاعمال مع بعض الخبره العمليه الفنيه فى هذا المجال .لذا يستعان فى هذه الاعمال بفنى جيد يفهم ويطيع وينفذ العمل باخلاص ودقه (متفرغ )واثنين من الفنيين الشباب لمساعدته (متفرغين )ويكون هو المسؤل تماما عن جميع أعمال الشباب هؤلاء فنيا واداريا .وعليه فان فريق التشغيل أوالتنفيذ أوالصيانه (وأن كثر أوكبر حجم عمل التشغيل أوالتنفيذ أوالصيانه ) فيجب أن يتكون الفريق من أحد الفنيين الجيدين المطيعين المخلصين فى العمل مع اثنين مساعدين حديثى التخرج وأعلم أن تحديد فريقك يحدد مسؤليه تنفيذ الاعمال فى هذا الفريق وحده ويسهل عليك تحديد مسؤليات الآخرين عن جهات مساعده أومعاونه فى الاعمال ( قد تحتاج الاستعانه ببعض الورش الجيده أوالفنيين الجيدين فى بعض الأعمال فهؤلاء يعتبروا ضمن الفريق وان لم يكونوا موظفين معك ) .
معامله فريقك
أخى المهندس ان التعامل مع الفنيين والعمال يحتاج أن تحترمهم وتعطيهم حقوقهم قدر الامكان ( وبحدود معينه ) فيحترموك وويطيعوك ولا تبين أخطائهم للناس فيكرهوك ولاتؤلبهم على بعض ولاتخف منهم فانهم لن يؤدوا عملا جيدا بدونك ( طالما أنك عادلا متقنا لعملك ) ولا تغفل عن متابعه اعمالهم ومراجعه قياستهم فى كل وقت ولاتقبل "تمام يافندم " الا بعد المراجعه الدقيقه وكافئهم على حسن أعمالهم ولاتؤنبهم كثيرا على أخطائهم ولكن سجلها لهم بينك وبينهم ولاتتركهم يؤخروك عن تسليم الاعمال فى ميعادها واضطرهم الى ذلك أوأستبدلهم أن عطلوك عمدا عن آداء عملك فى الوقت المناسب واستعن بالله ولاتعجز والله معك 
 

* كيف تجهز لعمل هندسى* 
ان الاعمال الهندسيه تختلف عن بعضها البعض كما سترى والذى يحدد لك الطريق السؤال الآتى :
ماهوالعمل الهندسى المطلوب
وسنستعرضمع بعض انواع الاعمال الهندسيه حتى نتفهم هذه الاعمال ومستلزملتها 0
(1) الدراسات الفنيه :
وهي اعلى مستوى للاعمال الهندسيه والتى تحتحاج الى خبره طويله وكبيره في مجال هذه الدراسه وعاده يتكون فريق الدراسات من مجوعه من المهندسين ( بالاضافه الى خيرهم حسب متطلبات الدراسه ) يرأسهم اكثرهم خبره ويحتاجو الى جمع البيانات والقياسات والاختبارات اللازمه لاتمام الدراسه الفنيه المطلوبه مع الاعتماد اساسا على المعلومات التطبيقيه ( من كاتالوجات الشركات المصنعه ) ومن الدراسات السابقه ( وبالاخص الحديث فيها ) .
(2)التصميم :
وهو العمل الذي يؤديه فريق صغير (حسب حجم التصميم) ويتكون من مهندس ذو خبره في التصميم (في العمل المطلوب) مع اثنين من المهندسين ورسام ومسجل ويعتمد مهندس التصميم اساسا علىه المعلومات التى يحصل عليها من الكاتالوج الحديث للشركات ومن مكتبات الاختراعات (توجد عاده في وزاره الصناعهاو وزاره البحث العلمي) مع المعلومات التطبيقيه (ابحاث -معادلات - عمليه - اعمالتصميم شارك فيها ) بالاضافه الى جمع البيانات الواقعيه وما يلزم من الاختبارات العمليه لكي يوافق التصميم الظروف الواقعيه .
(3) اعمال الاشراف على لتركيب :
مثل تركيب المحطات والمصانع والماكينات باشكالها ويتكون فريق التركيب من مهندس مشرف ومساعد فنى او اكثر كطرق ومقاوله وتركيب او اكثر مع فريقه كطرف ثاني ويقوم المهندس بالاشراف هو ومساعديه بالاشراف على التركيب الذي يقوم به المقاول طبقا لمواصفات التركيب الذي يقوم به المقاول طبقا لمواصفات الشركه المصنعه والتصميمات الموضوعه من قبل المكتب الاستشارى (مثل تركيب المعدات- تركيب المساكن الجاهزه ...الخ) .
(4) اعمال التنفيذ :
وفي هذه الاعمال يقوم بالتنفيذ (او التركيب) فريق هندسي كبير ذو امكاينات ويتكون من مهندسمدير ومهندسي تنفيذ (اثنين او اكثر حسب احتياج العمل) ومجموعه من الفنيه بالاضافه الىعدد من العمال والمعدات اللازمه .ومثال ذلك اعمالالبناء الكبيره واعمال الانتاج في الورش وكذلك اعمال الانتاج في المصانع .
(5) اعمال الصيانه :
والحقيقه ان اعمال الصيانه (والتى تقوم بها شركات خاصه او داخل هيئات او مصانع) وهي مناهم الاعمال الغنيه (الانتاج - التركيب - الخدمات الهندسيه) وكذلك المعدات بانواعها على اداء وظيفتها بطريقه سليمه ومستمره مما له اكبر الاثر في نجاح المؤسسات واستمرارها لذلك يتكون فريق الصيانه في المؤسسات والمصانع من فرق متخصصه هندسيا حسب الحاجه (فريق صيانه ميكانيكيه - فريق صيانه كهربائيه - فريق صيانه مباني(صحي- ) ... وهكذا ) ويتكون فريق الصيانه المتخصص من مهندس متخصص ومعه عدد من الفنيه حسب احتياج الاعمال ويلزم اعمال الصيانه دائما مندوب مشتريات لقطع الغيار والمواد اللازمه لاعمال الصيانه وبغض العدد وكذلك لمتابعه بعض اعمال التجهيز في الورش الخارجيه (من تصنيع قطع غيار غير متوفره او ما شابه ذلك) .
وتعتبر الخطوه الثالثه التاليه هي اهم الخطوات في عمليه التجهيز لاى عمل هندسي صحيح :
اولا : تحديد العمل المطلوب بدقه :
ان تحديد نوع وحجم العمل الهندسي المطلوب بدقه (دراسه - تصميم - تنفيذ - صيانه ) هي اول خطوه من خطوات التجهيز لاى عمل هندسي .هل سنقوم بدراسه تصميم هندسي او تركيب او تنفيذ او صيانه اواكثر من عمل من هذه الاعمال في آن واحد وبناءا على ذلك يترتب شكل فريق العمل الذي سيشاركك .

*ثاينا : دراسه محيط العمل :*
وتعتبر خطوه دراسه محيطه العمل وموفع العمل وواقعه (او دراسه المشكله المطلوب حلها ) ( في نفس المصنع او في ارض او في بحر او ... او ) وهذا الامر يحتاج الى دراسه الطريق من والى موقع المل (المواصلات النقل من والىى الموقع ) ثم دراسه البيئه المحيطه (الاداره التى يتتعامل معها - محيط العمل امن ورسنه - مقاولين - مراكز قطع الغيار - مراكز المواد المطلوبه - البيئه الاساسيه للعمل والوقود والكهرباء والخدمات ) وهذا لمعرفه مستلزمات العمل 0 وهل سيكون العمل مسير ام لا ( هل تأخذ الاعمال نفس الوقت المعروف ام اكبر) ثمالبحث عن المعدات اللازمه لاداء العمل هل هي موجوده في موقع العمل ام لا واخيرا هل هناك العماله اللازمه لخدمه فريقالعمل الاساسي في الموقع ام لا .

*ثالثا: دراسه طبيعه العمل نفسه :*
والخطوه التاليه هي انفع ما يكون للمهندس لكي يؤدي عمله على الجه الاكمل :
1- الحصول على المعلومات اللازمه والتكنولوجيا (التصميمات والرسومات)الخاصه بهذاالعمل.
 2- دراسه موقع العمل الداخلي 0في داخل المصانع او المؤسات)وذلكهل الموقع مهئ والخدمات اللازمه له موجوده(ماء- كهرباء- وقود) تصريف وما الى ذلك لمعرفه تووافر احتياجات العمل الغيرمتوغره من اوناس او عمال فنيه او تجهيزات او معدات.
3-عمل جدول اعمال ترتيب فيه الاعمال بطريقه تسلسله (ارتباطه ).
4- اعداد رسومات الخاصه بالاعمال وجداول المواد اللازمه والعماله اللازمه (والمعدات الاضافيه اناحتيج اليها).
5- عمل الاختبارات الاوليه فبل الاتنفيذ (اختبارمصادر الطاقه)- الاستهلاك اليومي للوقود - المياه اللازمه يوميا- اختبارات التربه- اختبارات المواد واى اختبارات اخرى لازمه ) .

ان استكمال هذا الجدول له فائده كبيره في التعرف على المتغيرات والثوابت الرئيسيه في اى عمل هندسي ويمكن من مراجعه العمل الهندسي في المكتب وعليه يتم تقييم التكلفه الحقيقيه للمشروع ولن تعرف قيمه هذا الجدول الا ذا اكملته بدقه وستجد ان شاء الله اعامالك الهندسيه على مر السنين تسجيل ببساطه فترى كيف تتطور انت وكذلك الاعمال التى تقوم بها .

*ماذا لو كلفت بعمل فوق طاقتك !*
ان تقدير حجم العمل المطلب تنفيذه وهل تستطيع القيام به مع فريقك المحدود ؟ لهو من اهم بنود العمل .
لذا نرى ان تحدد اولا حجم الاعمال المطلوبه ثم كم تحتاج من وقت ليتم (بعدالمشوره مع الفريق واهل الخبره ) ثم تقارن ذلك بامكانيات وامكانيات فريقك والموعد المطلوب الانتهاء فيه من الاعمال حسب طلب صاحب العمل (خاصاو مشترك) 

*تنفيذ الاعمال الهندسيه *
 استنادا الى المعلومات السابقه المجدوله واى التكليف الرسمي المكتوب (او تعريف المسجل مع صاحب العمل)تبدأ عمليه التنفيذ بوضوح كالاتي:
1- توفير التمويل المالي اللازم لتيسير الاعمال (قبل شراء المواد في حاله ان تقوم انت كمسؤول عن المشروع بالشراء او بعد شراء المواد لكي تيسير الاعمال وتنفع أجور العماله والمعدات وماشابه ذلك.
2- شراء المواد اللازمه للاعمال المطلوبه وتخزينها بجانب محل استخدامها (وليس شرط ان يكون محل العمال حيث يكون محل العمل حيث تكون هناك اعمل تجهيز او تصنيع تتم في خارج مكان التنفيذ النهائي ثم تنقل المواد المجهزه او المصنعه الى مكان التركيب) .
3- اما في حاله الشركات فيعتمد الامر الاداري بالعمل ويؤخذ الاذن اللازم بالسهر ( او الاضافي ) قبل العمل او يعتمد امر الحافز المالى لنأخذ الاعمال قبل بدء العمل وتستكمل الاجرآت اللازمه حتى اذا بدات في العمل تصبح حقوق العاملين محفوظه ولا تعتمد على الوعد بالفم .
4- ومن اهم الامور التأكد من الصلاحيه التنفيذيه فى مكان العمل فلا يكون هناك اعتراض او تدخل من جهه اخرى في العمل من داخل اوخارج فريق العمل والتأكد من كامل صلاحيتك في عمليه التنفيذ والا سيضطرب العمل ولن تستطيع تاييد عملك بالتسلسل المناسب في الوقت المناسب.
5- مراجعه الاعمال باستمرار على التصميم الموجود او الشروط الفنيه حتى يخرج العمل مؤدى على الوجه الاكمل هندسيا .
6- في حاله قبولك كمقاولا هندسي فيجب ان يصرف 50% على الاقل من قيمه المقاولة لشراء المواد والبدء في العمل , ثم 25 % بعد استكمال التركيب (قبل التشغيل) او البناء وقبل التشطيب وتترك 25% للتسليم النهئي واقل من هذه الشروط يوقعك في مشاكل لاحصر لها .
 وهذه بعض الامور التفصيليه مع بعض الامور العامه التى تعنيك على آداء العمال الهندسيه والحقيقه انك يجب ان تعرف ان تنفيذ الاعمال يحتاج لفرض نظام يلتزم به صاحب العمل حتى تستطيع ان تتم عملك وهذا النظام تضعه مع الفريق الهندسي على الوجه الاكمل ولكن للاسف في كثير من الاحوال لايمكن فرض هذا النظام الا بقوه معينه او بعد تعب شديد واذا تهاونت في هذه الاشياء التى ذكرناها لك فستعرف ما هو التعب النفسي والا رهاق وتدرك انك لن تؤدي عمل هندسي على الوجه الاكمل .

*بقيت بعض النصائح الضروريه*
1- لاتقم بعملين في وقت واحد فتفقد التذكير على الاثنين 
2- لاترهق نفسك لان الاعمال الهندسيه تحتاج لانسان مرتب ذهنيا وليس مرهق ذهنيا وعضليا . واذا ارهقت فلا تستمر في العمل حتى تستريح ذهنيا وعضليا .
3- لاتتردد فياعاده عمل لايوافق الشروط هالمواصفات فان من الناس اذا اخطأت يجعلك تعيد اي عمل.
4- لاتستهين بملاحظات الناس .
5- لاتطلع الناس (غير فريقك) على تفاصيل عملك الى في الضروره .
6 تعمل الاصرار على الاصول التى ذكرناها حتىتقوم باعمال هندسيه حقيقيه .
7- باستمرار استعن بمحاسب وسجل حتى تضبط اعمالك. 
8- كن مع الله يكن معك.


المصـــدر:http://muhandes.net/All/complement/Articles.aspx?numID=72


----------



## المهندس محمد باشا (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميدوجمال (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## msz (26 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ..
و جزاك الف خير على هذا العمل ..


----------



## miji (27 أبريل 2008)

gazak allah 7'ayearna 
we ba'zn allah nkon mohndsen begad


----------



## ابا قدامة (4 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الموضوع الشيق والله


----------



## عبدالله12 (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد صالح العنزي (29 مايو 2008)

الله يبارك يك ياأستاد معتصم ابوشعيرة على هده المعلومة


----------



## ميدوجمال (22 يونيو 2008)

شكراجزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## osama2005 (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## admeral (3 يوليو 2008)

mashkoor ktheer


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الخير... فعلا نحن بحاجة لمثل هذه المواضيع


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا يا اخوتي... أود التنبيه أني أضفت الجزء الاول من هذا الموضوع سابقا و هو موجود في الصفحات اللاحقة من هذا المنتدى.... لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (7 يوليو 2008)

أخواني الكرام, لكل من لم يقرأ الجزء الأول من المقالة التي نشرها أخي معتصم, الرابط التالي هو الجزء الأول من المقالة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86137.html
وتقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## م/ مصرى (26 يناير 2010)

عاوز اعرف ازاى اختار مولد كهربى


----------



## alkhwarizmy master (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل من المهم ان نعرف كيف نصبح مهندسين حقيقين حقا.


----------



## -Z4- (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا اخي معتصم معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## يحياوي313 (14 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة .... بارك الله فيكم


----------

